# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Матроскин говорит!

## Matroskin Kot

А вы думали, что коты только на крыше песни орать умеют!   ::   
1) Детские стишки для Lampada: http://download79.mediafire.com/wmit...ie+stishki.mp3 
2) Псалом 22. http://download21.mediafire.com/khgd.../psalom+22.mp3 
Спасибо за помощь.  Ну как?  Где надо улучшаться?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Gospod', paster moi. 
He pastes things что-ли?  ::  
Cut and Paste

----------


## Lampada

Детские стишки у меня не слышны.  А псалом нормально.  Котик, произношение у тебя на удивление хорошее. Если хочешь, дай текст псалома и я его прочитаю для сравнения.

----------


## Оля

Матроскин, у тебя просто _фантастическое_ произношение для англоговорящего!!!
Я никогда не слышала, чтобы англоязычный иностранец так хорошо говорил. 
Если внести несколько незначительных поправок, тебя можно будет вообще за русского принять. Я не шучу.   ::  
P.S. Я пока послушала только детские стишки. 
P.P.S Кстати, ты не мог бы давать ссылку на сам файл, а не страницу со ссылкой на файл, где еще открывается куча всякой ненужной фигни и в том числе всплывают всякие нежелательные окна.

----------


## Оля

У меня даже закралось подозрение, что Матроскин на самом деле русский и просто всех нас разыгрывает.   :: 
Послушала псалом. Отдельные места звучат вообще без акцента. Те покупатели, которых ты видел в Нью-Йорке, точно были шпионами.   ::   ::

----------


## Lampada

> У меня даже закралось подозрение, что Матроскин на самом деле русский и просто всех нас разыгрывает.  ...

 У меня челюсть отвисла от удивления.  Может, и не русский, но осмелюсь предположить, что разговорной практики у него было много.
Кот, а ну колись!

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Матроскин, у тебя просто _фантастическое_ произношение для англоговорящего!!!
> Я никогда не слышала, чтобы англоязычный иностранец так хорошо говорил.

 Да?  Я в восторге!   ::   О-о-о-очень приятно слышать это!    

> P.S. Я пока послушала только детские стишки. 
> P.P.S Кстати, ты не мог бы давать ссылку на сам файл, а не страницу со ссылкой на файл, где еще открывается кучу всякой ненужной фигни и в том числе всплывают всякие нежелательные окна.

 Псалом же конечно был сложнее.  Мне будет интересно что ты говоришь об этом. 
Извини за место нахождения файла.  Другой ссылки нет.  Он либо на моем компе, либо там на бесплатном сервере.  Сообщи, если есть лучший вариант.

----------


## Lampada

> Он либо на моем компе, либо там на бесплатном сервере.  Сообщи, если есть лучший вариант.

 Чайка посоветовал отличную программку:  http://sayandpost.com/
Очень удобно.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> У меня челюсть отвисла от удивления.  Может, и не русский, но осмелюсь предположить, что разговорной практики у него было много.
> Кот, а ну колись!

 Дякую! Тiлькi, забул що таке "колись".  ::   
Кстати, нашел это: http://www.evangelie.nm.ru/psaltir/psaltir22.html 
Спасибо, еще раз.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Originally Posted by Matroskin Kot   Он либо на моем компе, либо там на бесплатном сервере.  Сообщи, если есть лучший вариант.   Чайка посоветовал отличную программку:  http://sayandpost.com/
> Очень удобно.

 А можно туда вложить уже записанный файл?  Дело в том, что у меня инет только на работе и нельзя установить нерабочие программы.

----------


## Ramil

> Дякую! Тiлькi, забул що таке "колись".

 slang. confess (usually it relates to the process of interrogation) 
Расколоть = заставить говорить, выпытать (фигурально выражаясь)
Колоть = допрашивать (т.е. добиваться, чтобы подозреваемый признался, т.е. раскололся) 
Колись! = Признавайся!

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Originally Posted by Matroskin Kot  Дякую! Тiлькi, забул що таке "колись".    slang. confess (usually it relates to the process of interrogation) 
> Расколоть = заставить говорить, выпытать (фигурально выражаясь)
> Колоть = допрашивать (т.е. добиваться, чтобы подозреваемый признался, т.е. раскололся) 
> Колись! = Признавайся!

 Спасибо!  Все ясно  ::  
Хорошо, колюсь! (так?) 
Я не русский, но провел 4 с половиной года на Украине.  Я жил отдельно, так что не было постоянной практики, но я заставлял себя говорить по-русски каждый день.  Также у меня было много общения с местными друзями.

----------


## Оля

> Псалом же, конечно, был сложнее.  Мне будет интересно, что ты скажешь об этом.

 Я уже сказала - см. выше.   

> Извини за место нахождения файла.  Другой ссылки нет.

 Я имела в виду - когда открываешь ту ссылку, которую ты дал, появляется надпись Click here to start download. Эта "надпись" является ссылкой http://download79.mediafire.com/wmit8ti ... tishki.mp3 (у меня это можно скопировать, нажав "копировать ярлык" в контекстном меню). Так вот, хотелось бы, чтобы ты сразу давал _эту_ ссылку.

----------


## Оля

> Я жил отдельно, так что у меня не было постоянной практики, но я заставлял себя говорить по-русски каждый день.  А еще у меня было много общения с местными друзьями.

----------


## Scrabus

Со своей стороны могу сказать, что всё отлично *Matroskin Kot*. Акцент лично для меня вполне слышимый и за русского бы не принял, но прочитано на 5-ку   ::  . Особенно мне понравился псалом, очень подходящий голос для него, а акцент на его фоне выглядит ещё более выигрышным.   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Я уже сказала. см. выше

 Я хотел спросить, стоить ли больше мучаться о произношении.  Еще слышно, хотя бы немного, что я не русский, но иногда приятно слышать легкий акцент, правда?   
Скажи (если правда), что слушать мою речь уже приятно, и не надо волноваться об усовершенствовании. 
Также, просто из любопытства я бы хотел узнать: что именно выдает меня?  Я не восприму это как критику.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Акцент лично для меня вполне слышимый и за русского бы не принял

 Да нет, ну конечно, акцент слышимый, я просто имела в виду, что если _поработать_ над кое-какими ошибками и _исправить_ их, то _тогда_ можно будет и за русского принять.   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Со своей стороны могу сказать, что всё отлично *Matroskin Kot*. Акцент лично для меня вполне слышимый и за русского бы не принял, но прочитано на 5-ку   . Особенно мне понравился псалом, очень подходящий голос для него, а акцент на его фоне выглядит ещё более выигрышным.

 Спасибо большое, Scrabus!

----------


## Оля

> Я хотел спросить, стоить ли больше мучаться о произношении.  Еще слышно, хотя бы немного, что я не русский, но иногда приятно слышать легкий акцент, правда?   
> Скажи (если правда), что слушать мою речь уже приятно, и не надо волноваться об усовершенствовании.

 Если ты станешь говорить лучше, мне будет еще приятнее.   ::   Причем намного.   ::     

> Также, просто из любопытства я бы хотел узнать: что именно выдает меня?  Я не восприму это как критику.

 Я хотела написать более конкретно, но сейчас уже поздно, у нас ночь, и у меня сейчас нет сил внимательно послушать твои записи и сделать замечания. Наверное, завтра напишу..

----------


## Matroskin Kot

[quote=Оля] 

> Я хотел спросить, стоить ли больше мучаться о произношении.  Еще слышно, хотя бы немного, что я не русский, но иногда приятно слышать легкий акцент, правда?   
> Скажи (если правда), что слушать мою речь уже приятно, и не надо волноваться об усовершенствовании.

 Если ты станешь говорить лучше, мне будет еще приятнее.   ::   Причем намного.   ::  [/quote:1a0qog11] 
Понял.   ::    

> Я хотела написать более конкретно, но сейчас уже поздно, у нас ночь, и у меня сейчас нет сил внимательно послушать твои записи и сделать замечания. Наверное, завтра напишу..

 Если не трудно... спасибо!  Спокойной ночи!

----------


## Zaya

> Дякую! Тiльки_забув що таке "колись".

 По-украински "заб*у*в", по-русски "заб*ы*л".   ::  
То ти ще й українською розмовляєш!   ::   
Мне тоже запись понравилась.) 
Конкретные замечания? Пожалуйста! Есть ошибки, которые желательно устранить, если получится. 
Я услышала "мьячик" вместо "мячик", "мьяч" вместо "мяч", хотя это почти незаметно. Ещё в "уронила" что-то не то, но это и не совсем "уроньила". А вот "тыше" вместо "тише" слышно очень чётко, так как на него падает логическое ударение.  
Стихотворение про зайку прочтено великолепно!   ::   В первых двух строчках прям русская интонация. 
Как неточность могу классифицировать только "вьесь до нЫточки". 
"Идьёт". 
Извини за вопрос, но ты всегда произносишь русский [ч]? Или иногда сбиваешься на английский похожий? Я послушала своё произношение слова "качается", у меня [ч] мягче. Но слово "кончается" ты произнёс прекрасно!
Разница практически неощутима, но если найдёшь описание того, как произносится русский [ч] (куда должен упираться язык), проверь себя на всякий случай.   ::  
Кстати, русский [ч] в английских словах - это одна из самых распространённых ошибок русских, говорящих по-английски. 
Испуг бычка передан очень реалистично!   ::   
Итого:
1. Работать над сочетаниями "согласный + е, ё, ю, я".
2. Следить за тем, чтобы "и" оставалась "и", а не превращалась в "ы". 
Врать не буду, акцент есть. Но не такой сильный, как мы ожидали, и на понимание он не влияет.) Определить по нему национальность говорящего я бы не рискнула.

----------


## Оля

В целом согласна с замечаниями Zaya. _мьячик_ и _мьяч_ (это должно быть не *мья*, а *мммььь... аааа*!!   ::  ) _тыше_ вместо "тише" _идьёт_ вместо "идёт" _катшается_ (твердый звук вместо "ч") вместо "качается" 
Еще добавлю:
Слово "слезть" у тебя получается как _слесть_ (с твердым "с") вместо _слесьть_ ("с" должно быть мягким) _вес_ вместо "весь" ("с" на конце должно быть мягким) 
Еще мне не понравилось "со скымейки" (ты слишком редуцируешь эту "а" в предударном слоге. Её можно так редуцировать, только если она в заударном слоге или в пред-предударном). Например: _скалка, балалайка_.
А предударном слоге все-таки этот звук должен быть ближе к обычной "а". 
Еще ты уж очень явно произносишь "осталси зайка". Все-таки это должно быть не "и", а слегка редуцированное "я"... Короче, добавь туда немного звука "а".   ::   
Окончание стихотворения про бычка (после слова "кончается") - просто супер!

----------


## Оля

В псалме наиболее явные ошибки: _пастир_ вместо паст*ырь* _водыт меня_ вместо вод*ит* _во все_ - звонко произносишь "в" в слове "все". Это должно звучать как [фсе].

----------


## Rtyom

А почему у меня файлы не открываюццццццццццца?  ::

----------


## Zaya

> Слово "слезть" у тебя получается как _слесть_ (с твердым "с") вместо _слесьть_ ("с" должно быть мягким) _вес_ вместо "весь" ("с" на конце должно быть мягким)

 Я только услышала, что с этим "слезть" что-то не то, но что именно, понять не смогла, поэтому не стала о нём писать.
А "весь" слушала много раз подряд. Сначала мне тоже казалось, что там "вес", потом - что там "вьесь", то есть [с] Матроскин Кот всё-таки смягчает. Сейчас думаю, что смягчает, но недостаточно.) 
Предлагаю отработку сочетания "согласная + я" начать со слова "мяу".   ::

----------


## vox05

> А почему у меня файлы не открываюццццццццццца?

 Потому что у тебя "browser does not suppot redirect". Копируй ссылку http://www.mediafire.com/?4x2pyymyyxw
( 3dwf4ryxbdj для второй)
 в адресное окно и иди по ссылке.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  А почему у меня файлы не открываюццццццццццца?    Потому что у тебя "browser does not suppot redirect". Копируй ссылку http://www.mediafire.com/?4x2pyymyyxw
> ( 3dwf4ryxbdj для второй)
>  в адресное окно и иди по ссылке.

 Вах, спасибо! 
Матроскин говорит хорошо, правда интонация хромает.  ::

----------


## Remyisme

> Со своей стороны могу сказать, что всё отлично *Matroskin Kot*. Акцент лично для меня вполне слышимый и за русского бы не принял, но прочитано на 5-ку   . Особенно мне понравился псалом, очень подходящий голос для него, а акцент на его фоне выглядит ещё более выигрышным.

 Я тоже бы не приняла, акцент заметен, но в основном все понятно, и прочитано, довольно хорошо.

----------


## astronomer

> Также, просто из любопытства я бы хотел узнать: что именно выдает меня?  Я не восприму это как критику.

 Хорошо произносишь, чисто, темп речи нормальный, но, конечно, слышно, что ты иностранец  ::  
Насчет того, что именно тебя выдает?.. Думаю, будет лучше просто послушать этот файл ( http://learning-eng.narod.ru/detskie_stishki.mp3 ) и услышать различия самому. Это один из вариантов прочтения. 
По поводу выкладываний файлов в инет... Можно бесплатно создать сайт на http://narod.yandex.ru/ Получишь ftp-доступ к нему. Таким образом, будет возможность размещать любые файлы в сети... До 5 Mb. 
P.S. А я думал, в Америке в каждом доме безлимитный инет  ::

----------

